# Anyone live in the North?



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Since rentals are less expensive in the North, I would like to talk to someone who already lives there.

Thanks


Michelle


----------



## Maya_e (Oct 26, 2012)

The north is the best!!!


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure who you are, but you didn't go into any detail at all.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to be an expat in Haifa. I really miss the place and the geography. I want to be back someday.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

TheEndofDays said:


> I used to be an expat in Haifa. I really miss the place and the geography. I want to be back someday.


Oh good. How long ago was that?


Michelle


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

sensualspirit said:


> Oh good. How long ago was that?
> 
> Michelle


from 2005 to 2006. Left just before the Hezbollah attacks. The first few weeks I was staying at the Holiday Inn which is in the higher part of mt Carmel. I always looked forward waking up before sunrise just to catch the breathtaking view. Then I moved to an apartment in the "middle" part of Mt Carmel. My office was in Matam Area.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

That was a while ago. Was it as expensive back then as it is now?

I'm trying to make connections there to see if there's somebody who has a new biz they want to start (I'm an entrepreneur) & they need a partner.

It's hard, as I've been unable to find any entrepreneurial types online. And a lot are writing in Hebrew & I can't read without vowels.

What did you do when you were there? Why did you leave?

Are you Oriental or Aussie?


Michelle


----------



## Dor (Nov 7, 2012)

sensualspirit said:


> That was a while ago. Was it as expensive back then as it is now?
> 
> I'm trying to make connections there to see if there's somebody who has a new biz they want to start (I'm an entrepreneur) & they need a partner.
> 
> ...


Hi Michelle,
I live somewhat in the north, perhaps the southest of what people nowdays call the north. the city's name is Haderah if you wish to google it and do your research.
If you'd like me to, I can do a research for rental expenses and such if there is a specific area in the north you'd like to check.
as for the language barrier, living in Israel and not be able to read Hebrew without vowels could be very difficult for you and it won't be easy to manage on your own, although english is a very popular language here, many people don't know it or can't speak it good enough to assist you, I wouldn't be worried about Hebrew when it comes to business, but in daily life I would.
I'd be glad to help as much as I can,
Dor.


----------



## sensualspirit (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Dor,

Oh thank you for the offer. That is much appreciated.

I'm still trying to figure out where is the best place for me to live & if I can afford to live there as I'm hearing it's even more expensive to live there than Toronto which is nuts as Toronto is very expensive.

Are you still in the US? It says you are.

I know I will have to take a Hebrew course when there. I could get by (sort of) on my limited verbal Hebrew, but reading labels on food items, etc. will be a huge challenge.

I'm looking for an area where the cost of rentals isn't expensive, but the houses are nice.

Has to have reliable quality Internet as that's a must for me.

I was told there are no more farms (Kibbutzim & Moshavs) that sell fresh produce at cheap prices, is this true? I'm a HUGE vegetable eater, so this is a must for me. I know I may not get organic, but if I could, that would be my first choice.

I don't have a car & won't be able to buy one, so I have to rely upon those little vans that pick up several people at once & don't charge a lot. Do they have them going from the North to the closets major city & back? Maybe to Haifa too?

I need clean air & I like nature, but not roughing it LOL. I like temperatures around 80, but I know during the winter it snows there & is freezing.

I want to be around friendly people. I'm a holistic person, so in a holistic area (I heard the North is), would be nice.

Maybe we should talk privately about the rest, let me know if you want me to PM you. 

Todah via Lahitraot


Michelle


----------

